# Google Movies and Root



## Spaci51 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello all,

Skip to Bottom if you don't want to read the back story

today I made the dumb mistake of trying to rent Limitless(awesome movie btw) on my rooted Droid Charge, I don't know if I just forgot that they banned root users from downloading the player or I thought they changed their minds, so I clicked purchase. I was then instructed to download a videoplayer app that would not install. So I requested a refund. However, I was still pissed that I couldn't watch the movie and played around on the Interne for a while. I stumbled across a funny youtube link and when I finished watching it, I went to the youtube homepage. The movie appeared right on the front page to watch. I started watching it on my PC, then I realized I could do the same thing on my phone.

So if any of you guys/girls want to rent a movie on your phone, feel free to do it. Just goto Youtubes site, click on desktop version and hit play. I hope this helps some people out.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

Actually, there is a simple enough work around for Google's root-protection. Mount system R/W, then rename your su binary to something else. Then you can watch Google movies on the official app you'd like. Of course, this breaks all root apps till you rename the binary.

*This is not for the faint of heart.*

You can find out where your su binary is by running "which su" with no quotes in a terminal. And this doesn't actually unroot you. You'll be able to get root in a terminal by typing whatever you renamed su to.

For instance, I rename it to 'us' (no quotes). So, commands are:

```
su<br />
mount -o remount,rw /system<br />
mv /system/bin/su /system/bin/us<br />
exit
```
Now, to get root back, instead of the first command before, you can run 'us' (without quotes) and you'll have su-permissions again. Thus to get root apps to work again, run these:

```
us<br />
mv /system/bin/us /system/bin/su<br />
mount -o remount,ro /system<br />
exit
```
Let me know if you have any questions 

All the best,

-HG

Posted from my own Mecha.


----------

